# Happy New Year to all T1 Mums & Dads



## Tina63 (Jan 1, 2013)

Wishing all of you parents with a T1 child out there a very Happy New Year.  Here's hoping that this year our children all remain well and D related hassles are kept to an absolute minimum.  

Today is a new beginning.  

Love to you all.  
Tina


----------



## bev (Jan 1, 2013)

Hi Tina63,

What a lovely message.I wish the same for you and all other parents carers and people with Type 1 and their families - may all your BG's be perfect!Bev


----------



## Hanmillmum (Jan 1, 2013)

Well said  - very best wishes to you all xx


----------



## fencesitter (Jan 1, 2013)

Happy New Year to you too! Very nice to read this today  Was feeling a bit surplus to requirements as William is away and hasn't been in touch all week, and Susanna is having a wild social time


----------



## delb t (Jan 1, 2013)

Tina what a lovely posting-  just being nosey -hows the girlfriend situation going?


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 4, 2013)

Well said Tina.  Without u lot ??


----------



## mariamack1 (Jan 5, 2013)

And a Happy New Year to you all.  Looking forward to a worry-free (ish) 2013 with perfect BGs all round.


----------

